# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr. Wong/6091 Grafts/ Two Surgeries/Ten Months Post-op

## Jotronic

This patient originally came to see Dr.  Wong in 2005 to fill in the hairline for a stronger frame for his face  and to improve the coverage for his crown. Dr. Wong performed a  procedure of 3046 grafts to address these issues. In the second surgery  3045 grafts (yes, coincidence) were placed to add density throughout.  The patient has fine hair.

Surgery 1
Singles - 605
Doubles -  2034
3/4 - 406

Surgery 2
Singles - 762
Doubles - 1880
3/4  - 403

----------


## Jotronic

Bump to add HD video of this patient...

----------

